# TRIFECTA presents: Trade-in Program for Fleece Performance Cruze Diesel EFILive Tuner



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

http://i59.tinypic.com/1r5gyd.jpg









http://i61.tinypic.com/nx2y2o.jpg









http://i60.tinypic.com/nedus8.jpg

images are attached above




*TRIFECTA presents: Trade-in Program for Fleece Performance Cruze Diesel EFILive Tuner*


To existing Fleece Performance Engineering customers (as of September 24th 2014) whom have purchased a Chevrolet Cruze DIESEL EFILive Engine Tune/Tuner:

We know you love the additional power of your tuned Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel, but how would you like to have even more power/torque, improved shifting, and less/fewer intrusive DPF regen cycles to go along with the power that you've already got?


TRIFECTA presents: Trade-in Program for Fleece Performance Chevrolet Cruze DIESEL EFILive Engine Tune/Tuner customers. Members of CruzeTalk whom have purchased a Fleece Performance Chevrolet Cruze DIESEL EFILive Engine Tune/Tuner before today (as of September 24th 2014), will be eligible to trade in their Fleece Performance Chevrolet Cruze DIESEL EFILive Tuner Module for a no cost exchange to a TRIFECTA Chevrolet Cruze 2.0TD Clean Turbo Diesel LUZ/Aisin 6-speed Automatic Transmission MY2014+ Powertrain Calibration.


Specifications of the TRIFECTA Chevrolet Cruze 2.0TD Clean Turbo Diesel LUZ/Aisin 6-speed Automatic Transmission MY2014+ Powertrain Calibration:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...ration-50whp-66ft-lbs-without-dpf-issues.html


-Specific power increases of +66 ft-lbs@2850RPM _under the curve_ and +51 WHP@4300RPM (_Peak vs Peak_ gains of +50 ft-lbs and +39 WHP, on ULSD diesel)
-Powertrain calibration has been tested and validated for various environments, such as cold/heat, elevation, and summer/winter diesel blend
-Power feels linear and immediately responsive
-Clean Diesel combustion cycle efficiency is maintained: under elevated duty cycles the vehicle will not increment particulate (soot) at an elevated rate (any faster than the OE vehicle ECM calibration)
-Combustion cycle efficiency improvements increase fuel efficiency, lowers DEF consumption while lowering DPF accumulation rate
-Improvements made to DPF regeneration cycle calculation model reduces emissions and increases fuel economy: under severe vehicle duty cycle, will reduce visits to the dealership for manual regeneration and reduce probability of vehicle limp mode due to emissions equipment service requirements
-Retains all GM OE diagnostics functionality and ECM featuresets
-Retains all OE error code reporting and functionality
-Emissions readiness checks are present; emissions compliant
-Maintains functionality of ABS and TC systems
-Return to stock functionality included with flash loader
-Extended testing of 100,000 miles with 100 hrs of wide open throttle testing
-C.A.R.B. pending



This offer applies to customers whom have purchased a Fleece Performance Chevrolet Cruze DIESEL EFILive Engine Tune/Tuner before today (September 24th 2014). Proof of purchase (original receipt) is required with the programmer module and your vehicle must be flashed back to stock prior using the EFILive programmer module. The module history must reflect the flash back to stock as the last entry to qualify.

Purchases of the Fleece Performance Engineering Chevrolet Cruze DIESEL EFILive Engine Tune/Tuner made after today (September 24th 2014) will qualify for a $200 credit (value subject to change at discretion of TRIFECTA) towards the purchase of a TRIFECTA Chevrolet Cruze 2.0TD Clean Turbo Diesel LUZ/Aisin 6-speed Automatic Transmission MY2014+ Powertrain Calibration

The Trade-In program will expire after October 1st, 2014. Details of the Trade-In Program: Your purchase cost will be refunded upon reception of the Fleece Performance Engineering Chevy Cruze DIESEL EFILive Tuner module and the original receipt of purchase (within 15 days of TRIFECTA calibration purchase); VIN information must match between the last entry and the TRIFECTA Calibration purchase. Proof of address and vehicle operation is required. Please contact TRIFECTA Performance: [email protected] or visit WOT-tuning: WOT-Tuning.com for more information.

For any existing and active TRIFECTA retailers the positive overlap does not apply: TRIFECTA would be happy to dispatch the calibration and flash loader upon reception of the Fleece Performance Engineering Chevy Cruze DIESEL EFILive Tuner module; no purchase necessary.





-


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

So I have to pay for your tune upfront, send you my Fleece tuner, and then you will reimburse me? I don't have that kind of extra money laying around, especially not by October 1st. Why not just offer to send your tune once everything is received? Why go through the hassle of holding my money and having to do a refund? 

What exactly do you need for proof of address and vehicle operation?

What is the expected turn around time? Wouldn't want to be back to stock for to long. :wink:


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

why should someone order yours over a fleece tune not trying to start a fight but asking an honest question will there stronger torque cals from you and would it cost for a upgrade at a later time or any updates in the future included


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

MilTownSHO said:


> So I have to pay for your tune upfront, send you my Fleece tuner, and then you will reimburse me? I don't have that kind of extra money laying around, especially not by October 1st. Why not just offer to send your tune once everything is received? Why go through the hassle of holding my money and having to do a refund?
> 
> What exactly do you need for proof of address and vehicle operation?
> 
> What is the expected turn around time? Wouldn't want to be back to stock for to long.


With the proposed trade-in overlap, specific comparison can be made between the TRIFECTA Chevrolet Cruze 2.0TD Clean Turbo Diesel LUZ/Aisin 6-speed Automatic Transmission MY2014+ Powertrain Calibration vs the Fleece Performance Engineering Chevrolet Cruze DIESEL EFILive Engine Tune/Tuner by the vehicle operator immediately: with the TRIFECTA Chevrolet Cruze 2.0TD Clean Turbo Diesel LUZ/Aisin 6-speed Automatic Transmission MY2014+ Powertrain Calibration, we are confident of immediately effecting additional power over the Fleece Performance Engineering Chevrolet Cruze DIESEL EFILive Engine Tune/Tuner. The Aisin AF40 automatic transmission calibration will complete the power delivery profile.

With a stocking TRIFECTA retailer, the exchange policy applies without positive overlap because the exchange can happy instantly as they are a stocking retailer. ATTN: MilTownSHO, an exception can be made to this policy; please contact TRIFECTA Performance: [email protected] or visit WOT-tuning: WOT-Tuning.com for more information. (The TRIFECTA calibration and flash loader will be dispatch upon reception of the Fleece Performance Engineering Chevy Cruze DIESEL EFILive Tuner module; no purchase necessary.)





mr overkill said:


> why should someone order yours over a fleece tune not trying to start a fight but asking an honest question will there stronger torque cals from you and would it cost for a upgrade at a later time or any updates in the future included


The TRIFECTA Chevrolet Cruze 2.0TD Clean Turbo Diesel LUZ/Aisin 6-speed Automatic Transmission MY2014+ Powertrain Calibration represents the apex of what can be effected on a MY2014+ Chevrolet Cruze 2.0TD Clean Turbo Diesel with production validation (extended testing) of 100,000 miles with 100 hrs of wide open throttle application.

With the Chevrolet Cruze 2.0TD Clean Turbo Diesel, we do not provide lesser power qualification calibrations than per our vehicle validation process what the maximum potential of the vehicle will make. We disagree with the separation between "Mild Daily Driver/Econ", "Sport/Econ", and the "Race Tunes". With the TRIFECTA validation process of a minimum committed per application 100,000 miles with 100 hrs across divergent environments, such as cold/heat, elevation, and summer/winter diesel blends; the TRIFECTA calibration provided does not compromise between necessary qualities that in our opinion complete the calibration. TRIFECTA Chevrolet Cruze 2.0TD Clean Turbo Diesel LUZ/Aisin 6-speed Automatic Transmission MY2014+ Powertrain Calibration provides a +50WHP increase without sacrificing fuel economy or powertrain longevity.

An Aisin AF40 automatic transmission recalibration is included for a comprehensive power delivery profile that provides improved shifting logic and further improvement to the fuel economy of the vehicle. The TRIFECTA Chevrolet Cruze 2.0TD Clean Turbo Diesel LUZ/Aisin 6-speed Automatic Transmission MY2014+ Powertrain Calibration optimizes both EGR and timing while maximizing fuel delivery without adversely affecting DPF regeneration frequency.





mr overkill said:


> will there stronger torque cals from you and would it cost for a upgrade at a later time or any updates in the future included


Per application, TRIFECTA provides periodic updates corresponding with GM calibration update releases. Please contact TRIFECTA Performance: [email protected] or visit WOT-tuning: WOT-Tuning.com for more information.

Periodic updates corresponding with GM calibration update releases are currently provided as part of the TRIFECTA powertrain calibration included service package. Increased power and further refinement per update released will depend on the specific update. Powertain calibration updates announcements will be made when the specific product application passes production validation.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

so future updates if there are any are included


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I think the important question here is, when do we get more boost? I was totally a fan of the 30% boost increase on my 1.4, but no tuner for the 2.0TD adds boost. Yet...


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> I think the important question here is, when do we get more boost?


Still waiting on an answer for this.. any plans in the future to increase boost?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Also I did send an email to the address you provided.


----------



## Gonzo74 (Mar 1, 2014)

You really need to work on a more concise and mainly shorter name for your diesel tune. Did a congressional committee come up with that one?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent mine out today, I know one other member did. Did anyone else partake in this offer?

Can't get it back soon enough, had to pass 3 cars today on the way to work and it was grueling.

In fact I skipped passing two others due to the difference in acceleration.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Trifecta received my trade on Friday morning

I have emailed them 3 times asking to confirm it arrived and when my new tune would be shipped

No response... honestly I think it's cool that they offered this program, but I am definitely not impressed by customer service thus far.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

"_*Good things come to those who wait*_"........

At least that is what I am hoping for......


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

TheRealHip said:


> "_*Good things come to those who wait*_"........
> 
> At least that is what I am hoping for......


You still have not received your tune?!

Got a reply within a few minutes of posting this


"Our apologies for the delay. We did indeed receive your Fleece tuner, and will be in touch with you shortly."


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

I am really hoping it is this week.....


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

TheRealHip said:


> I am really hoping it is this week.....


Your more patient that I would be

Gonna be almost a week for the cable and no tune for you.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

This is starting to get weird!


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Classy56 said:


> This is starting to get weird!


I agree, from what I can figure out based on TheRealHip's postings is that they are having an issue with the tune

Would be nice to receive an update actually from them as to what is exactly going on


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

"Emission compliant" tunes on a diesel car....That's probably whats going on.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

pretty quiet in here.........(crickets chirping) :whacky028:


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Got it,,,, LOVE IT.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hope mine comes soon!


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> Hope mine comes soon!


Did you get your cable or even word it has shipped yet?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Just fired off this email to them 

I'm sorry but this has to be some of the worst customer service I have ever seen. 

I sent my trade in with a promise of an immediate turn around once it was received and here I sit a week later with no cable having even been shipped yet. 

Last thing I heard was you will be in contact shortly and that was 4 days ago. I had to send 3 emails to get that response. 

If the trade in program was meant to encourage new business and encourage customer support it is failing. 

In fact the main reason I traded was hearing how great your customer support was...


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

MilTownSHO said:


> Just fired off this email to them





MilTownSHO said:


> In fact the main reason I traded was hearing how great your customer support was...


Hello MilTownSHO,

I would like to apologize on behalf of TRIFECTA pertaining to the the delay which you've experienced in receiving your flash loader device and calibration. I am personally looking into the matter and the TRIFECTA flash loader will be dispatched today via overnight shipping. There was an extended delay in processing and verifying some of the EFILive flash programmer trade-ins; the verification process and turn around time has since been improved back to a few business days per the current lead time.

Based on the additional delay you've experienced, would you mind if I reimbursed you an additional TRIFECTA calibration for any Chevrolet Cruze MY2011-MY2015 that you prefer?

Thanks again for your patience,

[email protected]


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

What a deal........


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Since it doesn't look like TRIFECTA answers emails..

Do I need to send in a data log file or no?


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey Andrew, do you know if mine shipped yet? I received an email on the 3rd that stated it would ship immediately. Keeping my fingers crossed it did


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

TheRealHip said:


> Do I need to send in a data log file or no?


No

I asked that earlier and was informed "The TRIFECTA Cruze DIESEL calibration’s development has been fully completed prior to release, thereby negating the need for any data logging process."


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

TRIFECTA said:


> Hello MilTownSHO,
> 
> I would like to apologize on behalf of TRIFECTA pertaining to the the delay which you've experienced in receiving your flash loader device and calibration. I am personally looking into the matter and the TRIFECTA flash loader will be dispatched today via overnight shipping. There was an extended delay in processing and verifying some of the EFILive flash programmer trade-ins; the verification process and turn around time has since been improved back to a few business days per the current lead time.
> 
> ...


Andrew I replied to your email.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Received my Red Cable today and loaded the tune into my car. Had to find a Windows 8 laptop as the program did not work with my older XP system.

So, initial thoughts. These are VERY preliminary as I only went for a 3 mile test run around the block. Car will easily spin the tires in first gear, but the low end hit doesn't feel quite as dramatic as the 50hp Fleece tune. It feels more like my 40hp DD tune. The TCU update did nothing for getting the car off the line, as it still lags if you hit the throttle from a dead stop. Midrange power is impressive, and foot to the floor also feels pretty good. Midrange lag is almost non-existant, and shifting feels crisp and good.

Need more seat time, but so far I like the tune. Great alternative and perfect price point for owners that were on the fence about Fleece. :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> The low end hit doesn't feel quite as dramatic as the 50hp Fleece tune. It feels more like my 40hp DD tune.


I thought the same thing, granted I used the 40hp tune for my DD as well.


----------



## econrey (Jun 7, 2012)

> The TCU update did nothing for getting the car off the line, as it still lags if you hit the throttle from a dead stop.


That's interesting, the graphs certainly show the power turning coming on much quicker. I'm really hoping that the tune helps the dead stop lag that we have. I don't need 100% power off the line a sI'm not trying to drag race, but it could wake up MUCH sooner for merging purposes.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

econrey said:


> That's interesting, the graphs certainly show the power turning coming on much quicker. I'm really hoping that the tune helps the dead stop lag that we have. I don't need 100% power off the line a sI'm not trying to drag race, but it could wake up MUCH sooner for merging purposes.


It does wake up much sooner, there is a huge difference with either tune.

Especially when merging or passing, that is my favorite part and the main reason I enjoy being tuned. I can pass a lot more confidently and with much less road left.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> Andrew I replied to your email.





MilTownSHO said:


> Sent mine out today, I know one other member did. Did anyone else partake in this offer?
> 
> Can't get it back soon enough, had to pass 3 cars today on the way to work and it was grueling.
> 
> In fact I skipped passing two others due to the difference in acceleration.


What were you specifically hoping to improve moving from the Fleece to the Tri tune? What was the motivation and did it work? Thanks.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Suns_PSD said:


> What were you specifically hoping to improve moving from the Fleece to the Tri tune? What was the motivation and did it work? Thanks.


Motivated by another member who stated the lack of support from Fleece after releasing the tune when he started having problems with a code being thrown. I had no issue with the Fleece tune, but this member did and he can chime in if he wants. This way hopefully if there are issues or ECU updates down the line Trifecta will modify the tune as well.

Also the Trifecta tune modifies shift behavior whereas the Fleece one does not.

As to if it worked or not, give me a few more days to determine that.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

So a few more days with the tune, and it's definitely a mixed bag. If what you want is GOBS of torque and a better shifting Aisin, then this tune is definitely going to tickle you pink.

However, part throttle is definitely not linear. I feel I need my boost tuned down a bit when just easing out. Your right foot will train to be smooth again, but is it something we need to live with on this tune??? I can't answer that...

Throttle response, transmission response, torque. It's all spectacular! So far I am pretty happy with the tune. I think Trifecta definitely has a hit on their hands.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

So its the boost creap that's the issue now huh


----------

